# Guangzhou__广州__China



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

City of *Guangzhou* (also known as *Canton*), China.


Guangzhou at Dusk Time, Guangdong, China _HXT2067 by ohmytrip, on Flickr


Zhujiang New Town and Pearl River Skyline at Dusk, Guangzhou _HXT2339 by ohmytrip, on Flickr


Pearl River Skylines at Dusk, Guangzhou, China _HXT2351 by ohmytrip, on Flickr


Beautiful Guangzhou, China _HXT6599 by ohmytrip, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Tianhe District - Guitar Building by ●∂ЯP∂PℓΘ۲™●, on Flickr


Tianhe District by ●∂ЯP∂PℓΘ۲™●, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

P1030914 by Гок, on Flickr


P1030871 by Гок, on Flickr


P1030868 by Гок, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

IMG_1393 by Гок, on Flickr


IMG_1373 by Гок, on Flickr


IMG_1376 by Гок, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

IMG_1368 by Гок, on Flickr


IMG_1369 by Гок, on Flickr


IMG_1358 by Гок, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Awesome Guangzhou, I like that name it's unique. But anyways Guangzhou's skyline seems so weird to me. I've seen so many different buildings in the city and the skyline from different perspectives and it just seems as if it's never-ending; it looks like it has focal point basically.But maybe it's just me..:dunno:


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Thx and Yea Guangzhou's skyline is pretty long...and some of towers are dispersed over the city.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Guangzhou night by wallace_lan, on Flickr


6PM by wallace_lan, on Flickr


skyline by wallace_lan, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Guangzhou from Huanan Bridge by Sarmu, on Flickr


Guangzhou from Baiyun Mountain by Sarmu, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

IMG11676 by BH7JEZ, on Flickr


New Metro Station Platform by ziyanzhou, on Flickr


New Metro Station Platform by ziyanzhou, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Guangzhou, Guangdong Province, China by ohmytrip, on Flickr


Overpass in Guangzhou, China by ohmytrip, on Flickr


Guangzhou City at Twinight, China by ohmytrip, on Flickr


Overpasses, Guangzhou, Guangdong, China by ohmytrip, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Flower Garden - Zhujiang New Town by ●∂ЯP∂PℓΘ۲™●, on Flickr


Guangzhou Dadao by ●∂ЯP∂PℓΘ۲™●, on Flickr


Canton Tower, Concert Hall and IFC in Guangzhou by ●∂ЯP∂PℓΘ۲™●, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

20110127 - Day 914 by zhangers, on Flickr


20110128 - Day 915 by zhangers, on Flickr


20110101 - Day 888 by zhangers, on Flickr


20110101 - Day 888 by zhangers, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

HuaCheng square（3） by Sing Kwan（shkun）, on Flickr


TINHO CBD by ui yiu, on Flickr


LAICHIWAN KWONGCHOW by ui yiu, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

CBD KWONGCHOW by ui yiu, on Flickr


5:21PM KWONGCHOW by ui yiu, on Flickr


EAST RAILWAY STATION by ui yiu, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

DSC_0616 by Max Ng Chi Kin, on Flickr


DSC_0613 by Max Ng Chi Kin, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

wow, amazing pics of an amazing city.. I knew this city only for its tallest towers, but now I can see that there is much more.. thanks CoCoMilk !


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Copyright All rights reserved by marcwstowe @ Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Lai Chi Wan by 最珠羅, on Flickr


2010 Asian Games Venue for Opening Ceremony _HXT0460 by ohmytrip, on Flickr


Liede Bridge on Pearl River, Guangzhou, China _HXT0504 by ohmytrip, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Sunshining7 - Guangzhou City, China - Sunset - Lumix GF1 by sunshining7, on Flickr


Sunshining7 - Guangzhou City (China) - Lumix GF1 by sunshining7, on Flickr


Guangzhou from Yuexiu Park by RJ Swanson, on Flickr


14 by flashjj, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Photos By 邓小坤 @ flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

_continuing from above..._


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

city night of guangzhou by sannajim, on Flickr


city night of guangzhou by sannajim, on Flickr


Lie De Brigde in Guangzhou by sannajim, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

IMGP6274 North Gate, Sun Yat-sen University by cailisi, on Flickr


IMGP6241 Univeristy Library by cailisi, on Flickr


IMGP6328 Canton Temple by cailisi, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

荔枝灣 by syue2k, on Flickr


北京路步行街 by syue2k, on Flickr


北京路步行街 by syue2k, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

岭南印象園 by syue2k, on Flickr


岭南印象園 by syue2k, on Flickr


荔枝灣 by syue2k, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

荔枝灣 by syue2k, on Flickr


荔枝灣 by syue2k, on Flickr


北京路步行街 by syue2k, on Flickr


北京路步行街 by syue2k, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

岭南印象園 by syue2k, on Flickr


岭南印象園 by syue2k, on Flickr


岭南印象園 by syue2k, on Flickr


岭南印象園 by syue2k, on Flickr


岭南印象園 by syue2k, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

上下九路步行街 by syue2k, on Flickr


上下九路步行街 by syue2k, on Flickr


上下九路步行街 by syue2k, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

上下九路步行街 by syue2k, on Flickr


上下九路步行街 by syue2k, on Flickr


猎德大橋 by syue2k, on Flickr


上下九路步行街 by syue2k, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Copyright All rights reserved by John Ostrom ( Photo - Depth ) @ flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

_continuing from above_


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

*Wow, great job, beautiful !!*

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

wow,Guangzhou my beautiful provincial capital neva cease to amaze me with its new development n historical sector,good job cocomilk.


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

Truly beautiful! At least now I can see parts of Guangzhou that I haven't seen! kay:


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

beautiful pics and cool city


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

CoCoMilk said:


> 岭南印象園 by syue2k, on Flickr


Reminded me one place in Hangzhou...

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Amazing city,i love it!:drool:


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

_Thanks for the comments_


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Guangzhou walks by wiwin.wr, on Flickr


Guangzhou walks by wiwin.wr, on Flickr


Guangzhou walks by wiwin.wr, on Flickr


Guangzhou walks by wiwin.wr, on Flickr


Guangzhou walks by wiwin.wr, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Guangzhou by AdionC, on Flickr


Guanghzou tower by AdionC, on Flickr


Guangzhou by AdionC, on Flickr


Guangzhou by AdionC, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Living room by AdionC, on Flickr


Seat Ibiza by AdionC, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Guangzhou by AdionC, on Flickr


Guangzhou by AdionC, on Flickr


Guangzhou by AdionC, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I like the greenery that's around Guangzhou.:cheers:


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

IMGP6493 Night Giants by cailisi, on Flickr


IMGP6401 Night of the Temple by cailisi, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

荔枝灣涌 by syue2k, on Flickr


荔枝灣涌 by syue2k, on Flickr


荔枝灣涌 by syue2k, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

荔枝灣涌 by syue2k, on Flickr


荔枝灣涌 by syue2k, on Flickr


荔枝灣涌 by syue2k, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

荔枝灣涌 by syue2k, on Flickr


荔枝灣涌 by syue2k, on Flickr


----------



## deepblue01 (Oct 27, 2008)

which part of guangzhou city are these pics from. they look really nice, so many traditional elements in one area


----------



## Zegarkowy (May 30, 2009)

VERY nice photos....


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

CoCoMilk said:


> Posted by our SSC member: Myouzke on this forum. Pictures by rok @ http://lokya.poco.cn


^^*Wow! Guangzhou is a breathtaking metropolis!
Well Done, CoCoMilk!*


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*Guangzhou storm - 11.05.2011 *

City After a huge storm


IMG_9783 by greencar, on Flickr


IMG_9780 by greencar, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*City under storm*


IMG_9760 by greencar, on Flickr


IMG_9750 by greencar, on Flickr


IMG_9743 by greencar, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*City after storm*


IMG_9775 by greencar, on Flickr


IMG_9774 by greencar, on Flickr


IMG_9773 by greencar, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

广州珠江新城夜景 by sannajim, on Flickr


广州塔夜景 by sannajim, on Flickr


广州珠江 by sannajim, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

广州沙面夜景 by sannajim, on Flickr


Gangzhou384 by Ca2Post, on Flickr


Gangzhou185 by Ca2Post, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Guangzhou new skyline by Lose—youself, on Flickr


New Guangzhou by Lose—youself, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Copyright All rights reserved by Helentama


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Shamian Island, Guangzhou by Eduardo Mariz, on Flickr


Shamian Island, Guangzhou by Eduardo Mariz, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Zhujiang New Town, Guanghzou by Eduardo Mariz, on Flickr


Canton Tower, Guangzhou by Eduardo Mariz, on Flickr


Pearl River, Guangzhou by Eduardo Mariz, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Shangxia Lu, Guangzhou by Eduardo Mariz, on Flickr


Shangxia Lu, Guangzhou by Eduardo Mariz, on Flickr


Shangxia Lu, Guangzhou by Eduardo Mariz, on Flickr


Shangxia Lu, Guangzhou by Eduardo Mariz, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Chen Clan Academy, Guangzhou by Eduardo Mariz, on Flickr


Chen Clan Academy, Guangzhou by Eduardo Mariz, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Opera House by british architect Zaha Hadid*


Opera House 10 by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

Opera House 09 by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

Opera House 08 by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

Opera House 07 by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

Opera House 06 by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr

Opera House 05 by Eva García Pascual, on Flickr


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

Some more of the theater:


IMG_5815 by Vasilyev2, on Flickr


IMG_0222 by Vasilyev2, on Flickr


IMG_0239 by Vasilyev2, on Flickr


IMG_0267 by Vasilyev2, on Flickr


IMG_0269 by Vasilyev2, on Flickr


IMG_0290 by Vasilyev2, on Flickr


IMG_0377 by Vasilyev2, on Flickr


IMG_0362 by Vasilyev2, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Flickr 上 Terllocknicola 的 54


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Flickr 上 Jasmin.Dai 的 Beijing Road. Guangzhou


Flickr 上 imvern 的 時空穿梭機 / Space Shuttle


Flickr 上 imvern 的 Wistfully Waiting


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Flickr 上 Tokyo 16mb 的 Guangzhou


Flickr 上 Tokyo 16mb 的 Guangzhou Tower


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

All rights reserved by SHEN-PORSCHE


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Opera House*


Guangzhou Opera House104 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House106 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House108 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House63 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House91 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House94 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House101 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House103 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House66 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House13 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House14 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House68 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Opera House*



Guangzhou Opera House70 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House71 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House73 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House75 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House76 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House79 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House80 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House85 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House86 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House89 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House22 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House19 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Opera House*


Guangzhou Opera House5 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House23 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House2 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House1 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House4 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House55 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr

Guangzhou Opera House49 副本 by XiaZhi-Image, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Chinese listen opera? Opera is so elitist...


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

City of Guangzhou at Night by Chronovial, on Flickr


View from the Asian Games Park by Chronovial, on Flickr


Guangzhou Tower by Chronovial, on Flickr


Haixinsha Asian Games Park by Chronovial, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Cooooooool !!!


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Lingjiang Avenue Skyline 臨江大道 by Chronovial, on Flickr


Haixinsha and Guangzhou Tower by Chronovial, on Flickr


Guangzhou Opera House and ifc 歌劇院 by Chronovial, on Flickr


Credit Cooperative Centre 信和大廈 by Chronovial, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

View of Guangzhou by Chronovial, on Flickr


View of Guangzhou by Chronovial, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

View from the Room by Chronovial, on Flickr


CITIC Tower by Chronovial, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Loving the night life, more please.kay::lol:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

A perfect metropole


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

COOL!


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

_continuing..._ Photos by jaco1212 at Gaoloumi

*Now into Zhujiang CBD territory.*


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

_continuing..._ Photos by jaco1212 at Gaoloumi

*Now into Zhujiang CBD territory.*


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

_continuing..._ Photos by jaco1212 at Gaoloumi

*Now into Zhujiang CBD territory.*










*The End*


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

天河城 by 张小橙*Orange, on Flickr


Pearl River, Guangzhou by R.I.P., on Flickr


Nightview, Harbor of heaven, Pearl River by R.I.P., on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*There will always be a dark side of every boom and China is not an exception. Rapid modernization and changes may be too fast for some of their citizens. Sad...*


DEPRESSED - 1 by R.I.P., on Flickr​


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By danielchan0430 http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielchan0430/6092978030/in/photostream









By danielchan0430 http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielchan0430/6092978024/in/photostream









By danielchan0430 http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielchan0430/6092978020/in/photostream


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Guangzhou Zhujiang New Town_HXT9870 by ohmytrip, on Flickr


Canton Tower, Guangzhou_HXT9830 by ohmytrip, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*Photographer：netgq Date：8.18.2011* @ GLM


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*Photographer：netgq Date：8.18.2011* @ GLM


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*Photographer：netgq Date：8.18.2011* @ GLM


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Zhujiang New Town, Guangzhou, China by shj ysf, on Flickr


Guangzhou Skyline_HXT2086 by ohmytrip, on Flickr


Liede Bridge and Liede Village Buildings, Guangzhou_HXT2080 by ohmytrip, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

191 Space, Guangzhou by ulph, on Flickr


191 Space, Guangzhou by ulph, on Flickr


Guangzhou streetwise by ulph, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome Guangzhou indeed...thanks for the new pics.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

That two tacky office blocks ruined the whole skyline!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

COOL!


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Shopping by goosmurf, on Flickr


Untitled by goosmurf, on Flickr


Untitled by goosmurf, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cesarguti/6865572835/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cesarguti/7938358500/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cesarguti/6700283777/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cesarguti/6925974581/sizes/l/in/set-72157627887471436/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cesarguti/6901318537/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cesarguti/6814062390/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## iluvu (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Nightfall on Guangzhou by llee_wu, on Flickr


Nightfall on Guangzhou by llee_wu, on Flickr


Nightfall on Guangzhou by llee_wu, on Flickr


Nightfall on Guangzhou by llee_wu, on Flickr


Nightfall on Guangzhou by llee_wu, on Flickr


Nightfall on Guangzhou by llee_wu, on Flickr


Sun Yat-sen Memorial Sculpture on Guangzhou by llee_wu, on Flickr






SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7555917828/sizes/l/in/photostream/


SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7555923386/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

spectacular....


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by *MOMU* from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by *MOMU* from gaoloumi.com











































SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *1788111* from gaoloumi.com


----------



## asdfg (Mar 25, 2006)

Taken on my recent trip to Guangzhou


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

stunning photos , thx!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Guangzhou Tower
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1435858


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

nice pics....


----------



## willliu (Feb 16, 2008)

Image bu *MuMu* on http://www.fengniao.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

ProdayuSlona said:


> This has to be posted
> http://vimeo.com/53043267
> 
> Edit: Sorry, how do you embed videos from vimeo again? It doesn't seem to be working.




53043267


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Guangzhou skyscrapers view from the Guangzhou Tower 
http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=562911&page=1


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Guangzhou skyscrapers view from the Guangzhou Tower -2


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Guangzhou skyscrapers view from the Guangzhou Tower -3


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By Z-F from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By Z-F from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By Z-F from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By Z-F from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By kevinho86 from gaoloumi.com




*Guangzhou West Tower at night*



























*New Guangzhou Library*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shamian Island / 沙面岛*





IMG_9415.JPG by [email protected], on Flickr


IMG_9413.JPG by [email protected], on Flickr


IMG_9414.JPG by [email protected], on Flickr


IMG_9416.JPG by [email protected], on Flickr


IMG_9417.JPG by [email protected], on Flickr


IMG_9419.JPG by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou South Railway Station / 广州南站*






IMG_4383.JPG by [email protected], on Flickr


IMG_4384.JPG by [email protected], on Flickr


IMG_4390.JPG by [email protected], on Flickr


IMG_4389.JPG by [email protected], on Flickr


IMG_4386.JPG by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By 珠江南 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By jiasheng9061 from gaoloumi.com



























SCROLL ---->>>


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

Awsome guangzhou is truly awsome!!!


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

nice!!


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

nice city with lots of new buildings!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Glad you guys like guangzhou! Thanks!  :cheers:





By MOMU from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By MOMU from gaoloumi.com




SCROLL --------->>>>













SCROLL --------->>>>














SCROLL --------->>>>


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

ArchiTravel_Guangzhou_Opera_House_Zaha_Hadid_Architects_main by ArchiTeam, on Flickr

IMG_1159 by wyliepoon, on Flickr

IMG_0997 by wyliepoon, on Flickr

IMG_7255 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

:cheers:



WLager said:


> 4.17 by waya


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the awesome updates Vrooms. :cheers:


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Guangzhou by staminajim, on Flickr

IMG_8473 by trevor.patt, on Flickr

2012 Festival of lights in Guangzhou by llee_wu, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

From sina.com.cn


*Guangdong Provincial Puppet Theatre / 广东省木偶剧团*

Preparing, Daily Practising and Rehearsing


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

From sina.com.cn


*Guangdong Provincial Puppet Theatre / 广东省木偶剧团*

Preparing, Daily Practising and Rehearsing


----------



## Nicosiaworldcapital (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello CHINA FROM CYPRUS!!! ALL THE BEST TO GUANGZHOU AND WISHING YOU TO BECOME AN EVEN MORE FASCINATING CITY!!!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thx! :lol: :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3979 by Гок, on Flickr


IMG_3978 by Гок, on Flickr


IMG_3977 by Гок, on Flickr


IMG_3974 by Гок, on Flickr


IMG_3980 by Гок, on Flickr


珠江新城内透panorama by Гок, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou / 广州*


DSC08772 by Ryan Wren, on Flickr




WLager said:


> 5.2 by senlen


from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*TIT Creative Park*

By Local Architects *Atelier cnS / 竖梁社*

from archdaily.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Spring / 广州春天*




Taikoo Hui by Гок, on Flickr


spring by Гок, on Flickr


IMG_1391 by Гок, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sun Yet-sen Memorial Hall / 中山纪念堂*




中山纪念堂 Dr. Sun Yet-sen Memorial Hall, Guangzhou by Dianlin, on Flickr

中山纪念堂 Dr. Sun Yet-sen Memorial Hall, Guangzhou by Dianlin, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chen Family's Ancestral Hall / 陈氏祠堂*






The Pathway by sev-eleven, on Flickr

Chen's Ancestral Hall by Chinahallway.com, on Flickr

Chen's Ancestral Hall by Chinahallway.com, on Flickr

Light In Darkness by sev-eleven, on Flickr

Courtyard Plants by sev-eleven, on Flickr

The Courtyard by sev-eleven, on Flickr

Sculptures on the wall by Chinahallway.com, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hongkongphotographic/7121152351/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hongkongphotographic/7123185767/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hongkongphotographic/7114558195/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hongkongphotographic/6980744388/sizes/l/
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*New Guangzhou Library / 广州图书馆*


Library of Guangzhou by Super Ken 2008, on Flickr









*Guangzhou Opera House / 广州歌剧院*


Guangzhou Grand Theatre by 李明志, on Flickr


Guangzhou Grand Theatre by 李明志, on Flickr


Guangzhou Grand Theatre by 李明志, on Flickr


Guangzhou Grand Theatre by 李明志, on Flickr


Guangzhou Opera House by Super Ken 2008, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Guangzhou Sunset by -Oby- , on Flickr


New city Zhujiang, GuangZhou by 李明志, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8896571619/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8931755622/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8896572855/sizes/l/​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Yuexiu Park / 越秀公园*




越秀公園-星湘亭 by Pein3, on Flickr


広州-越秀公园 by Pein3, on Flickr


広州-越秀公园 by Pein3, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Buildings in Guangzhou*





*Temple of the Six Banyan Trees / 六榕寺*

Three Buddhas by halloleo, on Flickr









*Shamian Island / 沙面岛*

Blue [email protected], Guangzhou by Laws0n_Lu, on Flickr

沙面 Shameen by Laws0n_Lu, on Flickr









*An old street in Guangzhou*

The Past by Tao Lu 0927, on Flickr










*Guangzhou Sacred Heart Cathedral / 耶穌聖心主教座堂*

Sacred Heart Cathedral， Guangzhou by Tao Lu 0927, on Flickr

Sketch by Tao Lu 0927, on Flickr











*Sun Yat-sen Memorial / 中山纪念堂* 
Sun Yat-sen / 孙中山 was the father of Modern China


0005 Sun Yat Sen Memorial In Guangzhou-Guangdong by syppng, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Modern Guangzhou*



IMG_2149 by Belio Lucero, on Flickr


Feria Guangzhou 2 by CarlosJ.R, on Flickr



Opera House by harinaivoteza, on Flickr


Lovers by harinaivoteza, on Flickr


IMG_2091 by Belio Lucero, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimmytsang0114/7246736404/sizes/l/



Duality by Tao Lu 0927, on Flickr


The Symphony of Twilight by Tao Lu 0927, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport / 广州白云国际机场*




#Mr Green's Air#Hainan Airlines(HU)；Airbus 340-642;B-6509；Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport(CAN) by GRN_Wong, on Flickr


#Mr Green's Air#Hainan Airlines(HU)；Airbus 340-642;B-6509；Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport(CAN) by GRN_Wong, on Flickr


#Mr Green's Air#Hainan Airlines(HU)；Airbus 340-642;B-6509；Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport(CAN) by GRN_Wong, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Cableway by harinaivoteza, on Flickr


Panorama Guangzhou by harinaivoteza, on Flickr


LuhuPark-landscape by [email protected], on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimmytsang0114/8332219006/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimmytsang0114/8150349107/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimmytsang0114/9056849802/sizes/l/​


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

*By The World Architecture Map (WAM)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9157772593/

*By The World Architecture Map (WAM)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9159997896/

*By The World Architecture Map (WAM)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9157767307/

*By The World Architecture Map (WAM)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9157767067/

*By The World Architecture Map (WAM)*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*People in Guangzhou / 广州人*

The Typical Southern Chinese





P6042213_2MP by chilichika, on Flickr


4x5 by G.T ., on Flickr


Looking for books by nicoyangjie, on Flickr


Reading by nicoyangjie, on Flickr


Molice by nicoyangjie, on Flickr


哈利波特别大 by nicoyangjie, on Flickr


Untitled by G.T ., on Flickr


Pork Selling Stand by nicoyangjie, on Flickr


Making Phone by nicoyangjie, on Flickr


Untitled by G.T ., on Flickr


Magazines-stand (28.1/52) by nicoyangjie, on Flickr


Graduated Style by nicoyangjie, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/9134347635/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Untitled by ryunosuke8025, on Flickr


China 2 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou South Railway Station/ 广州南站*





Guangzhou South Station (236A/365) by nicoyangjie, on Flickr


003 by Leicamann, on Flickr


002 by Leicamann, on Flickr


Wuhan–Guangzhou High-Speed Railway IMG_04 by Leicamann, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sun Yat-Sen University  / 中山大学 Old Campus at Night*

A National Key University in Guangzhou










http://www.flickr.com/photos/leoolamm/7708295912/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leoolamm/7708295126/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leoolamm/7708294356/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/leoolamm/7649290586/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leoolamm/8404799752/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leoolamm/9259529103/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Vertical Guangzhou by kinoh, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Next Page


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC00241 - 2014-0720 廣州大劇院 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr









DSC00192 - 2014-0720 廣州大劇院 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Old VS New* 

Ancient *Temple of the Six Banyan Trees Pagoda* on the left
New *Canton Tower* on the Right










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ramencity/14872086325/sizes/o/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ramencity/14891956063/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ramencity/14685451169/sizes/l







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sun Yat-sen University - 中山大学*



DSC_8402 by kidchen915, on Flickr


DSC_8386 by kidchen915, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2344 by kevinho86, on Flickr


IMG_2343 by kevinho86, on Flickr


IMG_2258 by kevinho86, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Sacred Heart Cathedral - 广州石室大教堂*



石室聖心大教堂 Sacred Heart Cathedral ，石室 Stone House by kevinho86, on Flickr


石室聖心大教堂 Sacred Heart Cathedral ，石室 Stone House by kevinho86, on Flickr


石室聖心大教堂 Sacred Heart Cathedral ，石室 Stone House by kevinho86, on Flickr


石室聖心大教堂 Sacred Heart Cathedral ，石室 Stone House by kevinho86, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0400 by kevinho86, on Flickr


IMG_0421 by kevinho86, on Flickr


IMG_0425 by kevinho86, on Flickr


廣州地鐵APM線赤崗塔站 by kevinho86, on Flickr


IMG_0754 by kevinho86, on Flickr


IMG_0739 by kevinho86, on Flickr


IMG_0637 by kevinho86, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

珠新 Zhujiang New Town by kevinho86, on Flickr


天河路 by kevinho86, on Flickr


IMG_2245 by kevinho86, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Canton Tower Observation Deck*



365 (2014): #100 by Olly Newport, on Flickr


365 (2014): #102 by Olly Newport, on Flickr


365 (2014): #101 by Olly Newport, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Canton Tower Observation Deck*



Canton Tower 450 Look Out by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Canton Tower 450 Look Out by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Canton Tower Sightseeng Observation Deck by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Canton Tower Sightseeng Observation Deck by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Canton Tower 450 Look Out by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Canton Tower 450 Look Out by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Canton Tower 450 Look Out by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Government House Guangzhou Yuexiu District, main entrance by T Ξ Ξ J Ξ, on Flickr


Yuexiu Park by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Yuexiu Park by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Yuexiu Park by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Yuexiu Park by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Yuexiu Park by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Yuexiu Park by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Yuexiu Park by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


GMTR Yuexiu Park Station by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Yuexiu Park by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

View From The Top by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Haiyin Bridge, Canton by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


View From Haiyin Bridge II by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


THE MEMORIAL MUSEUM OF GENERALISSIMO SUN YAT-SEN'S MANSION, Canton by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


THE MEMORIAL MUSEUM OF GENERALISSIMO SUN YAT-SEN'S MANSION, Canton by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Guangzhou, China by African Star, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Canton Tower Observation Deck*




Canton Tower Sightseeng Observation Deck by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Canton Tower 450 Look Out by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Canton Tower 450 Look Out Panorama by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Canton Tower 450 Look Out by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Canton Tower 450 Look Out by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

好像是有那么点国际大督屎的感觉。 by GK.Koo, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Liwan Lake Park - 广州 荔湾湖公园*
Typical Traditional Cantonese (or Lingnan 岭南) Gardens and Architectures 



Liwan Lake Park, Canton by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Liwan Lake Park, Canton by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Liwan Lake Park, Canton by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Liwan Lake Park, Canton by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

SCROLL----->>>>
​



未命名_全景11拷貝 by Jiewei_Garry*Mao, on Flickr




​


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Not every day you get to see the Canton Tower from up here by CrazyAviation, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Guangzhou Tower by luvpotatoses, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

SCROLL ------>>>>​








*Guangzhou Panorama - 广州全景图*










Canton Panorama by Noah.Fang, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou, the culinary capital of China - 广州，中国餐饮之都*




Chinese Foods by llee_wu, on Flickr


Chinese Foods by llee_wu, on Flickr


Foods by llee_wu, on Flickr


Foods by llee_wu, on Flickr


Foods by llee_wu, on Flickr


Foods by llee_wu, on Flickr


和平馆 by llee_wu, on Flickr


和平馆 by llee_wu, on Flickr


和平馆 by llee_wu, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Jacz Tse, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Guangzhou (1600 x 1063) by godfrieddaniels, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

未标题_全景图12 by kevinho86, on Flickr


IMG_2506 by kevinho86, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/thecureforpain/15250523751/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thecureforpain/15250540851/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thecureforpain/15253236092/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thecureforpain/15250538891/sizes/h/




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou People*



000062 by zard.gc, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thecureforpain/15067061618/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thecureforpain/15250521141/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thecureforpain/15066862019/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15265052231/sizes/l


Nap by Beryl_snw, on Flickr


Brunch w/ Jun Ning LI by kuroroP, on Flickr


Bunny...? by kuroroP, on Flickr


Yanchee KWOK by kuroroP, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Sacred Heart Cathedral, Canton by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Sacred Heart Cathedral, Canton by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Sacred Heart Cathedral, Canton by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Parks in Guangzhou*



Liwan Lake Park, Canton by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Tianhe Park, Sept 6, 2014 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Tianhe Park, Sept 6, 2014 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*South China Botanical Garden - 华南植物园*




South China Botanical Garden by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


South China Botanical Garden by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


South China Botanical Garden by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


South China Botanical Garden by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


South China Botanical Garden by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Shopping Centre in Guangzhou*




000056 by zard.gc, on Flickr


000052 by zard.gc, on Flickr


000054 by zard.gc, on Flickr


000057 by zard.gc, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7622 by kevinho86, on Flickr


IMG_7630 by kevinho86, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Guangzhou - 老广州*



Shameen By Night by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Shameen By Night by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Shameen By Night by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Shameen By Night by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Shameen By Night by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Shameen By Night by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Shameen By Night by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Shameen By Night by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Shameen By Night by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Skyscrapers by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


National Flag by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


National Flag by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC9420 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Canton Tower by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Skyscrapers by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


_DSC9481 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Skyscrapers by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC9510 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Skyscrapers by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


_DSC9513 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


_DSC9506 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr








​


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*Sun Yat-sen University*

_DSC0459 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr

Sun Yat-sen University, Oct 2, 2014 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr

Sun Yat-sen University, Oct 2, 2014 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr

Thanks little universe


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

My pleasure, CoCo!  :cheers:


----------



## nandos (Jan 26, 2013)

very impressive, the last time I was in Guangzhou which was in 2000, Guangzhou wasn't like this, it's amazing how the city has grown so fast. The only thing that I don't like in guanzhou is its traffic, hopefully the presence of subway trains help ease the traffic jam.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

CP11 said:


> 06.10.14
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/pjNzBz]未标题_全景图2 by kevinho86, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/pBioH2]未标题_全景图1 by kevinho86, on Flickr[/URL]



^^


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

nandos said:


> very impressive, the last time I was in Guangzhou which was in 2000, Guangzhou wasn't like this, it's amazing how the city has grown so fast. The only thing that I don't like in guanzhou is its traffic, hopefully the presence of subway trains help ease the traffic jam.


2 new major new CBDs have sprung up east of the old city centre since then - Tianhe, and next to it, Zhujiang New Town.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

未标题_全景图4 by kevinho86, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Zhujiang River, Guangzhou, China - 珠江河 by Derek [email protected], on Flickr










​


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Guangzhou....is a vibrant city and I have visited 2013 on Canton Fair......hope to explore more on next visit.....I love China.......!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

firoz bharmal said:


> Guangzhou....is a vibrant city and I have visited 2013 on Canton Fair......hope to explore more on next visit.....I love China.......!


This is the view from the riverfront near the Canton Fair grounds :


Zhujiang River, Guangzhou, China - 珠江河 by Derek [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

^^ Yes..its true....I have been to River Ferry also ....so nice view of the river front....also to Canton Tower....!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Canton Fair's Major Hosting Venue, *Guangzhou International Convention and Exhibition Center (广州国际会议展览中心)*















*Guangzhou International Convention and Exhibition Center*










琶洲会展——光影2 by lansonchen, on Flickr









琶洲会展——光影3 by lansonchen, on Flickr









琶洲会展——光影1 by lansonchen, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

SDIM1087 by Mac Kwan, on Flickr


SDIM1069 by Mac Kwan, on Flickr


SDIM1070 by Mac Kwan, on Flickr


SDIM1121 by Mac Kwan, on Flickr


SDIM1115 by Mac Kwan, on Flickr


SDIM1052 by Mac Kwan, on Flickr


Untitled by Mac Kwan, on Flickr


Dongshan Lake Park, Canton by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Sun Yat-sen University, Oct 2, 2014 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Untitled by Mac Kwan, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Guangzhou by Robert S. Donovan, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

GMTR Canton Tower Station by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


GMTR Canton Tower Station by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


GMTR Martyrs' Park Station by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


GMTR Martyrs' Park Station by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Untitled by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


GMTR Tiyu Xilu Station by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

_DSC0737 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


_DSC0734 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou South Railway Station - 广州南站*



20141012_100519 by wanakamatt, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Vincent Yi Zhang, on Flickr


Untitled by Vincent Yi Zhang, on Flickr


Untitled by Vincent Yi Zhang, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Vincent Yi Zhang, on Flickr


Untitled by Vincent Yi Zhang, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Yuntai Park Botanical Garden - 广州云台公园植物园*




Yuntai Garden Park, Oct 7, 2014 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Yuntai Garden Park, Oct 7, 2014 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Yuntai Garden Park, Oct 7, 2014 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sun Yat-sen University - 中山大学*



Sun Yat-sen University, Oct 2, 2014 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Sun Yat-sen University, Oct 2, 2014 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Sun Yat-sen University, Oct 2, 2014 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr


Sun Yat-sen University, Oct 2, 2014 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*New Guangzhou Municipal Library - 新广州图书馆*



City Library by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr










​


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/136180.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/136180.html#cutid1


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Art Installation at the Guangzhou Opera House's Pool *



IMG_8310 by kevinho86, on Flickr


IMG_8373 by kevinho86, on Flickr


IMG_8521 by kevinho86, on Flickr


IMG_8499 by kevinho86, on Flickr







​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_7796 by Гок, on Flickr

Pearl River New Town by llee_wu, on Flickr

Guangzhou Liede Bridge and Canton Tower by FLYINGJON, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3649 by kevinho86, on Flickr





​


----------



## croomm (Apr 17, 2007)

little universe said:


> _DSC0737 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC0734 by SouthernSky24601, on Flickr
> ...



这个是不是在越秀公园拍的？


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By EngineYJ @ gaoloumi


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Guangzhou 2015 by Jo., on Flickr










Guangzhou 2015 by Jo., on Flickr










Guangzhou 2015 by Jo., on Flickr










Guangzhou 2015 by Jo., on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

canton skyline night by lok, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Many big pano =/


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

pliploo droning YouTube Capture


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Awesome photos from Guangzhou!!!
Looks very modern. I would love to visit it one day.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Canton Downtown 001 by Kevin Chung Nakamura, on Flickr

Canton Downtown 002 by Kevin Chung Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Tianying Plaza 01 by kelvin h, on Flickr


RF Headquarters by kelvin h, on Flickr










​


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Guangzhou Sunset Drone Panorama 2017.07.22 by Stephen H, on Flickr

Drone Panorama Guangzhou by Stephen H, on Flickr

Drone Panorama Guangzhou by Stephen H, on Flickr

Drone Panorama Guangzhou by Stephen H, on Flickr

Sunset @ ZhujiangNewtown (Panorama) by Stephen H, on Flickr

Night Scene @ ZhujiangNewTown by Stephen H, on Flickr

Night Scene @ ZhujiangNewTown by Stephen H, on Flickr

Little Kid in the Big Big City by Stephen H, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

CHN (8074) by Suresh TJ, on Flickr

CHN (65) by tjsuresh, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Untitled by 張, on Flickr

Sunset by 張, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Canton Tower in Guangzhou by max_the_dog98, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Today one of the best skyline's China


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4782/40056639944_406a145dfe_k.jpg


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.zcool.com.cn/work/ZMjcxNjIxODg=/2.html

photos by 小威威一VV熊


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photos by 小威威一VV熊


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

[/url]20120726广州 576 by HU YING, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

[/url]IMG_20120728_153331 by HU YING, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou East Railway Station











Guangzhou South Railway Station


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Ersha Island , the most expensive Estate area in Guangzhou


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

[/url]Fire Cloudy of 29.June by Kevin Ho, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

[/url]IMG_3409 by Kevin Ho, 於 Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

This is wonderful. I didn't realize they had that European-style heritage. Very cute!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

aljuarez said:


> This is wonderful. I didn't realize they had that European-style heritage. Very cute!


Many large Chinese cities have European quarters. Guangzhou's is primarily on Shamian Island in the heart of the old city.


----------



## Sainton (Oct 21, 2016)

This is such an amazing, futuristic city. Very trendsetting


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by 薯条狮子


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Liuxi River National Forest Park, Guangzhou


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou University City

Guangzhou University Town or Guangzhou University City (Chinese: 广州大学城) is an area featured by higher education institutions, located on Xiaoguwei Island (Chinese: 小谷围岛) in Panyu District, Guangzhou, China. It was opened in 2004. With an area of approximately 17.9 km2 and 3.53 millions square meters of indoor space, the complex is capable of accommodating 350 to 400 thousand people.[1]

Universities having campuses in the Guangzhou University City:

Sun Yat-sen University	中山大学	1924	National	Xiaoguwei Island
South China University of Technology	华南理工大学	1952	National
South China Normal University	华南师范大学	1933	Provincial
Guangdong University of Foreign Studies	广东外语外贸大学	1995	National
Guangdong University of Technology	广东工业大学	1995	Provincial
Guangzhou University	广州大学	2000	Provincial
Guangzhou University of Chinese Medicine	广州中医葯大学	1956	National
Guangdong Pharmaceutical University	广东药学院	1958	Provincial
Xinghai Conservatory of Music	星海音乐学院	1932	Provincial
Guangzhou Academy of Fine Arts	广州美术学院	1953	Provincial


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou University City


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Lingnan Impression Park


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Shangxia Jiu Road


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Taikoo Cang Wharf 

located in the Innovation Road of Haizhu District. It is a relatively complete storage dock built by Taikoo Yangxing in the early 20th century. It is the representative of the modern 13-line culture. Nowadays it has been transformed into a cultural block integrating bars, cinemas and marinas. The warehouses here are basically unified red brick spires, which have been transformed into office buildings, restaurants, exhibition halls and cinemas. The architectural style is unique, and there are yacht marinas on the shore. It is a good place for local people to take wedding photos and concave shapes.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Ersha Island 

is the Jiangxin Island on the Pearl River. It is located between the Guangzhou Bridge and the Haiyin Bridge, just beside the Haixinsha. It is surrounded by water and has a pleasant scenery. It has always been a sports training base in Guangdong Province. The Guangdong Tennis Hall, the Swimming Association and the Guangdong Gymnasium are all here, mainly concentrated in the western part of Ersha Island. The Guangdong Museum of Art and the Xinghai Concert Hall are also located on Ersha Island, adding a lot of artistic charm. The island is very green and there are many parks, among which the Ersha Island Sports Park is quite famous. Because Ersha Island has a beautiful environment, it is also a high-end residential concentration in Guangzhou with many villas.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Excellent images Lawdefender! I must visit Mainland China soon! :carrot:


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Street Shoot


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Pearl River bank


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Parc Central


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Tai Koo Hui


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Tai Koo Hui


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Chinese lunar New Year 2019

Guangzhou Flower Market Festival (Tianhe District)


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Lantern Festival 2019 (Chinese Lunar New Year)


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Liwan, Guangzhou


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

ver=0 







ver=0 







ver=0 







ver=0 







ver=0 







ver=0 







ver=0 







ver=0 







ver=0 







ver=0 







ver=0 







ver=0 







ver=0 







ver=0 







ver=0 







ver=0 







ver=0 







ver=0 







ver=0 







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Liwan


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Baietan, Pearl River Bank


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Ersha Island in the Pearl River


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Dongshan Xinhepu won the award of UN-HABITAT 2019

"Asian Urban Landscape Award"


Owns the largest existing Guangzhou Chinese and western low-rise courtyard-type modern buildings

Listed in the first batch of "historical and cultural reserves" by Guangzhou.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

On December 4, the South China Botanical Garden of the Chinese Academy of Sciences held the "90th Anniversary of the Park and the 2019 International Symposium on the Construction of the Scientific Botanical Garden" to commemorate the 90th birthday of the South China Botanical Garden of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Sino-Singapore Knowledge City


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Sino-Singapore Knowledge City


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The Wuyang Statue in Yuexiu Park is a symbol of Guangzhou. According to legend, in ancient times, five immortals, riding five-color sheep, with grains in the mouths came to Guangzhou.

The immortals left the grains to the local people, blessing the rich harvest of the grain here, and never famine. When they went away, leaving the five sheep as stones. Guangzhou has nicknames "Yangcheng" -City of Sheep and "Suicheng"-City of Grain. Besides, Guangzhou has another nickname Huacheng- City of Flower.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

China Import and Export Fair (Canton Fair) Pazhou Complex


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Opera House


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Haizhu Square


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Dr. Sun Yat-sen's Memorial Hall


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Ersha Island


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Luhu Park


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Liuhuahu Park


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Dongshanhu Park


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Beijing Road


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Sunac Land



广州融创文旅城-广州融创乐园



Located in Huadu District of Guangzhou City, the project covers a total area of about 2.2 million square meters and a net land area of about 1.59 million square meters. Has 8 theme parks, namely South China Indoor Ski Resort-Guangzhou Rongchuang Snow World, South China Indoor Constant Temperature Water Park-Guangzhou Rongchuang Water World, large outdoor theme park-Guangzhou Rongchuang Paradise, Guangzhou Rongchuang Sports World, Guangzhou Rongchuang Mall , Binhu Bar Street, resort hotels and theater.

render and model
















photo


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Shamian

located in Shiliyangchang, Guangzhou's Shisanhang District, was once the most prosperous place in Guangzhou and the commercial and cultural center of Old Guangzhou City. There are more than 150 European-style buildings on the island, with different styles of Neo-Baroque, Gothic, Chinese and Western styles. Most of them were built at the end of the 19th century and the beginning of the 20th century. It is a historical memory point of Guangzhou as a port of foreign exchange.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Shamian


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Tiande Center in Zhujiang New Town CBD

photo by ：） from gaoloumi


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Zengjiang Street is located in the east of Zengcheng District and on the east bank of the middle reaches of Zengjiang River. Existing National Civilized Village Dapuwei Village (National 3A-level tourist attraction), Provincial New Countryside Contiguous Demonstration Zone, Provincial Chuangxian Guava Agricultural Park, Guangzhou Characteristic Town-1978 Film Town (National 3A-level) Tourist attractions), there are ecological construction resorts such as Jiaoshiling Forest Park and Guangdong Prince Forest Park, and historical relics such as Nanshan Fishing Platform and Qushui Liubei remain.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Yongning Street was established in 2012 and is located in the south of Zengcheng District, adjacent to Guangzhou Economic and Technological Development Zone and Zengcheng Economic and Technological Development Zone.

Yongning Street has significant location and transportation advantages. The Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen and Xinbai-Guangzhou intercity rails, Guangyuan and Guanghui expressways run through them, and are integrated into the one-hour living circle of the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area. The park smells fragrant all seasons and the ecological environment is beautiful.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Lihu Street was established in September 2019

It is an important node in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area and the Guangzhou-Shenzhen Science and Technology Innovation Corridor; Guangshan Highway, Lixin Highway, Xincheng Avenue, and Guanghui, Pearl River Delta Ring Roads and other high-speed roads are connected vertically and horizontally. Metro Line 21 draws it closer to the center of Guangzhou. The space-time distance of the urban area; Wanda Plaza, district youth palace, national youth football training base and other service facilities; introduction of high-quality education and medical resources such as Guangzhou Zhixin Middle School and Guangzhou Women and Children Medical Center.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Xintang Town

Located on the north bank of the lower reaches of the Dongjiang River in the Pearl River Delta, in Guangzhou, there are Guangzhou-Shenzhen Expressway, Guanghui Expressway, Guangyuandong Expressway, National Highway 107 and other major transportation lines that are connected to the backbone of the Pearl River Delta transportation network. It is positioned as the transportation hub of the eastern part of Guangzhou, Guangzhou Metro Line 13 and Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen Intercity Rail Operation has been opened.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Shitan Town

Located in the southeast of Zengcheng District, it is one of the first five demonstration center towns in Guangzhou. It is located in the core area of the three cities of Guangzhou, Dongguan and Shenzhen. It is an important part of the Pearl River Delta "Golden Corridor" and the eastern plate of Guangzhou.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Zhongxin Town 

located in the east of Guangzhou. It is an important industrial town in the central and western regions of Zengcheng District. It is also a provincial center town and a demonstration center town in Guangzhou.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Paitan Town

Located in the north of Zengcheng District, the Tropic of Cancer passes through the town. It is an ecological barrier in northeastern Guangzhou and is known as the "green lung" of the Pearl River Delta.

The terrain of the town is high in the north and low in the south. It is mainly mountainous. The river and reservoir are rich in resources, the climate is mild, the natural environment is beautiful, and the four seasons are pleasant. The main crops include rice, lychee, longan, red persimmon, jelly grass, pink kudzu. With a total area of 312,000 mu and a forest coverage rate of 71.7%, it is a major agricultural and tourist town in Zengcheng.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Xiancun Town 

located in the central and southern part of Zengcheng District, with convenient transportation. The main transportation line is connected with the backbone of the Pearl River Delta transportation network. Guanghui Expressway, Guangyuan East Expressway, Lixin Highway and other roads crisscross. The Huaguan Expressway and Guangzhou are under planning and construction. The railway hub northeast freight forwarding, the Guangzhou-Shantou high-speed railway, etc., the developed road network integrates Xiancun into the life circle of the Pearl River Delta city for half an hour.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Huadu Square

Address: 22 Gongyi Road, Huadu District, Guangzhou

Huadu Square covers an area of 180,000 square meters

Built in 1999

Now it has become a landscaped leisure and amusement.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Yongqingfang Tourist Area, Xiguan, Guangzhou

It is composed of 5 historical and cultural blocks, namely: Fengyuan Street-Liwan Lake, Changhua Street, Enning Road, Duobao Road, Baoyuan Road Historical and Cultural Blocks. The core areas mainly include Yongqing Square, Cantonese Opera Art Museum, Litchi Bay and other three iconic scenic spots have rich and unique cultural and tourism resources in the area. It is the most typical representative block of old Guangzhou's cultural scene, covering an area of about 76 hectares. On August 22, 2020, Yongqingfang was officially listed as a national 4A tourist site.






































Cantonese Opera Art Museum

The Cantonese Opera Art Museum on Enning Road is a fertile ground for southern red beans and a gathering place for Cantonese opera lovers. It is also a mecca of travel photography that combines the essence of Cantonese opera culture and Lingnan garden art. In 2017, the museum won the "Luban Award", the highest honor in China's architecture industry.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Liwan Lake

Built in 1958, the total area is about 27 hectares, and the lake surface accounts for 62%. It consists of four lakes: Xiaocui Lake, Yucui Lake, Ruyi Lake, and Wuxiu Lake. Tourists can take rental boats and water bicycles to visit . The water flower market held here every year attracts a large number of tourists.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Beijing Road Pedestrian Street, Guangzhou

It is an important business district and tourist check-in spot in Guangzhou

It is also one of the first 11 renovated and upgraded pedestrian streets in the country.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Conghua District, Guangzhou

"The Hot Spring Capital of China"

"China's Best Tourist Resort"


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Wind and rain concentric covered bridge

The Lutian Bridge is the Lutian exit of the Daguang Expressway. It is the only way to pass through the center of Lutianxu Town to the 105 National Road. There are many vehicles traffic and there are safety problems for villagers in and out.

The newly completed bridge was jointly funded by companies and social charity. It is 90 meters in length and 7 meters in width. It greatly relieves the flow pressure of Lutian Bridge and solves the safety problem of students and villagers crossing the river.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Sheung Shui Boutique Design Hotel

located in Conghua District

open for business in 2020-10

The hotel is renovated from a old primary school and a toothpick factory, with 103 guest rooms and LOFT suites.
As the core area of the hotel, guest rooms are created by the designer, with various types and characteristics, to meet the individual needs of different tourists.





























LOFT villa.

The double-layer space design not only has the exquisiteness of a hotel, but also creates the warmth of home, suitable for families to live in. The deluxe suite is located on the second floor of the guest room building. It has a spacious interior space, a large terrace, hot spring pool, dressing table, cloakroom and other supporting facilities.



















Luxurious suite

With a large living room and a huge terrace, it is the first choice for business and gatherings. The room is also equipped with a stargazing telescope.





























All rooms are equipped with hot spring bathing pools, which are not only clean and hygienic, but also extremely private. The intelligent system covers all guest rooms, and the home can be controlled by voice.










As a supporting catering service of the hotel, all the ingredients in Jingbotang Chinese Restaurant and Qingyifang Fusion Restaurant are sourced from surrounding farmers and are freshly picked and delivered every day. The natural nourishing ingredients give full play to the deliciousness gifted by nature.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Anthony Huang on 500px




​


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Baiyun District





















Guangzhou Baiyun Airport Expressway


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Yangjiao Bridge at the entrance of Yunxi Ecological Park


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful country road beside Liuxi River


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Chen Tian Garden


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

by Liu Dawei Oct. 2, 2020


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Liedeyong Green Lane , Tianhe District


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Green Lane of Hot Spring Scenic Area Around the Lake, Conghua District


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Green Lane of Biological Island in Huangpu District


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Jiaomenhe river bank of Nansha District


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Science City, Lougan District

photo by 求实

2020-10-27


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Zhujiang New Town

photo by 求实


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Taikoo Warehouse, Haizhu District

photo by 求實


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Avenue, Tianhe District

photo by 求实


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Steel New Town

photo by 求实


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Jiaomen River bank, Nansha District

photo by 求实


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Lingshan Island, Nansha District

photo by 求实


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Bioisland 

photo by 求实


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Nansha District 

photo by 求实






























































































Guangzhou International Cruise Harbor Project


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou South Station Area

photo by 求实


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Wanbo CBD, Panyu District

photo by 求实


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Yuzhu, Huangpu District

photo by 求实


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Yuzhu, Huangpu District

photo by 求实


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Luogang District 


photo by 求实 from gaoloumi


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Luogang District


photo by 求实 from gaoloumi


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Zhujiang New Town 

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Tancun metro station area, Tianhe District

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Tiande Center surrounding area , Tianhe District

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Asian Game City, Panyu District

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Zhujiang New Town, Tianhe District

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Huangpu Avenue, Tianhe District

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Wanshengwei Metro station area, Haizhu District

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 

Guangzhou Metro HQ


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Pazhou, Haizhu District

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Tianhe Sport Center surrounding area, Tianhe District

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Huangshi east Road, Yuexiu District

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

*photo by MOMU from gaoloumi*


Zhujiang New Town CBD


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

*photo by MOMU from gaoloumi*


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

*photo by MOMU from gaoloumi* 

Pazhou West CBD


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Hanxi Changlong Metro Station surrounding area

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The 10th Guangzhou International Light Festival in 2020


As one of the three major lighting festivals in the world, since the first session in 2011, Guangzhou International Lighting Festival has become a beautiful business card for urban culture and image communication. After 9 years of cultivation, Guangzhou International Lighting Festival has become a resounding brand in Guangzhou City business card. So far, more than 63 million tourists have visited the Guangzhou International Lighting Festival, setting the highest number of visitors to such projects in the world.

Viewing schedule of the Festival of Lights:

1. The main venue of the new central axis: 18:30-22:00, November 18th-November 29th, 2020

2. Old Central Axis Branch: November 18th-November 29th, 2020 (Haizhu Square 19:00-22:00, Beijing Road Commercial District 18:30-21:30)

3. Participating venue: November 18-November 29, 2020 19:30, 20:30, 21:30,

4. One river and two banks branch venues (Haizhu Bridge, Haiyin Bridge, Liede Bridge, Media Harbor): November 18, 2020-November 29, 18:30-22:00 (24 buildings along the river) 18: 30-21:30





__





您访问的页面找不回来了_广州日报大洋网






news.dayoo.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

2020-12-13


At 7:30 today, the "Run for China" series of events, the World Athletics Federation, and the "Double Gold" event of the China Athletics Association-the 2020 Guangzhou Marathon started at the Tianhe Sports Center in Guangzhou. 20,000 runners participated in the full marathon. Achieve the world's largest all-Malaysian race since the epidemic. There are about 20,000 contestants participating this year, and only marathon events are set up in the competition. After fierce competition, the domestic player Jia Erenga took the lead and won the men's championship with a time of 2 hours, 15 minutes and 08 seconds, but failed to break Dong Guojian's record of 2 hours and 09 minutes for Chinese nationals in Guangma last year. As for the women's players, Ding Changqin won the women's championship in 2 hours, 35 minutes and 21 seconds.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi

2021-3-19

Nansha










Hengli Island , Nansha





















Jiaomen River area, Nansha


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi

2021-3-19

Jiaomen River area, Nansha


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi

2021-3-19


Nansha Beach


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

From north to south , Citic Tower to Canton TV Tower

photo by Jason from 500xp


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 探长 from gaoloumi


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 探长 from gaoloumi


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Doughnut Day For Guangzhou - 广州疫情 清零成功*
Zero Covid-19 Case was detected for Guangzhou today! 😊








by jimmy on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by ©Tanzong on 500px









by 火星喵 on 500px








by 在下PY on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Guangzhou - 老广州*








by 阿尔法摄影 on 500px








by 阿尔法摄影 on 500px








by 阿尔法摄影 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Zinitang Creative Park - 紫泥堂创意园*








by 毓昤 on 500px







*Shamian Island - 沙面*








by Fallenarrow on 500px







*Old Canton Customes Buildings - 旧粤海关大楼*








by lcshutterlab on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Site of the 1st National Congress of the **Kuomintang Party** - 中国国民党一大会址








*









by 虾子93 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 王永彬 on 500px








by pp on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou at Night - 璀璨羊城*








by KevinHuanggpy on 500px









by NintySeven on 500px








by NintySeven on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Newly Completed Pedestrian Haixin Bridge - 新进完工的 步行桥 海心桥*








by 🍁₅⁹⁹ on 500px








by 🍁₅⁹⁹ on 500px








by 🍁₅⁹⁹ on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 异乡人 on 500px









by 异乡人 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou South China Botanic Garden - 广州华南植物园*








by Anthony_Huang on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport - 广州白云国际机场*








by Jack Li  on 500px








by Jack Li  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Jack.Li on 500px









by ChenG on 500px









by 麥先森 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Teddy_yu on 500px








by Teddy_yu on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 大四喜 on 400px








by 大四喜 on 400px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 细路仔wicokid on 500px








by 细路仔wicokid on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nansha District Library - 南沙区图书馆*








by 锅盔不是锅 on 500px








by 锅盔不是锅 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Zhujiang New City - 广州珠江新城*








by reazen on 500px






*Guangzhou Panyu District New CBD - 广州番禺新商务区*








by reazen on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gleaming Guangzhou at Night - 璀璨羊城夜*








by rh1rh on 500px









by rh1rh on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by KERO_CHAN on 500px








by 卖河粉的史迪仔 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 孙大圣 on 500px








by 孙大圣 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 东方 on 500px









by 刘犟劲 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小河Rill on 500px








by 小河Rill on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 流浪M34的排骨 on 500px








by 宇宙 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Art Deco Guangzhou Oi Kwan Hotel Built in 1937 - 广州 装饰艺术派 爱群大厦*

















by It‘s正是 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Knowledge City at Huangpu District - 黄埔 广州知识城*








by Json on 500px








by Json on 500px








by Json on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 飛飞源 on 500px








by 飛飞源 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Lucas圈圈 on 500px








by Lucas圈圈 on 500px








by Lucas圈圈 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Pxxxx_y7 on 500px








by Pxxxx_y7 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Xiguan Area - 西关历史街区*








by 符[email protected] on 500px








by 符[email protected] on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 唐魏 on 500px








by SKIPPER on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 舞铲阶级 on 500px








by CHRISLAI_on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 飞凡映像 on 500px








by 飞凡映像 on 500px








by 飞凡映像 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pazhou Island - 琶洲岛*








by zengqingzhao on 500px








by 犸19 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 逍遥骑士 on 500px








by zzzzzwb on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Ivan Z on 500px








by 辰谨 on 500px








by 小柳五叶星 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Ivan Z on 500px








by tbklz on 500px








by tbklz on 500px








by tbklz on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by tbklz on 500px








by tbklz on 500px








by tbklz on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*South China Botanic Garden - 华南植物园*








by tbklz on 500px








by tbklz on 500px








by tbklz on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Almin on 500px








by Almin on 500px








by Almin on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by VolcanoLu on 500px








by Mr.P on 500px








by Mr.P on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by VolcanoLu on 500px








by VolcanoLu on 500px








by Mr.P on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Kingdix on 500px








by Kingdix on 500px








by Kingdix on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Kingdix on 500px








by Kingdix on 500px








by Kingdix on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Ho1den on 500px








by Ho1den on 500px








by GONG ZE on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Details of the **Guangzhou Sacred Heart Cathedral **- 广州石室大教堂建筑细节







*
by GONG ZE on 500px
*







*
by GONG ZE on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by GONG ZE on 500px








by GONG ZE on 500px








by GONG ZE on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dafo (or Big Buddha) Temple - 大佛寺*








by SEEKER｜Min铭皓 on 500px








by SEEKER｜Min铭皓 on 500px








by SEEKER｜Min铭皓 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nansha District Library - 南沙图书馆*








by 摄影师锅盔 on 500px








by 摄影师锅盔 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nansha District - 南沙区*








by 摄影师锅盔 on 500px








by 摄影师锅盔 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Almin on 500px








by Mr.P on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Guangzhou - 老广州*








by AllanD on 500px








by 孙大圣 on 500px








by 异乡人 on 500px








by lzqudi on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by c啟林。on 500px








by Accord on 500px








by 异乡人 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Basic阿基 on 500px








by Basic阿基 on 500px








by @Takeda on 500px



​


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou Art Port

photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-4


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 137****4227 on 500px








by 137****4227 on 500px








by 合群 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by VolcanoLu on 500px









by VolcanoLu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nansha District - 南沙区*








by 摄影师锅盔 on 500px








by 摄影师锅盔 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 2ccccj on 500px








by GaaZeon on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by JF on 500px








by zengqingzhao on 500px








by K·M on 500px








by K·M on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by zengqingzhao on 500px








by zengqingzhao on 500px








by K·M on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Nex9 on 500px








by pulitzergum on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 王赟 on 500px








by Nex9 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 王赟 on 500px








by YFeng1086 on 500px








by Nex9 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 17th Century Chigang Pagoda - 明代 赤岗塔*








by 流浪阿智 on 500px








by 流浪阿智 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 流浪阿智 on 500px








by 流浪阿智 on 500px 



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historcial Buildings at **Shamian Island** - 沙面 历史建筑*








by 马洪伟（树影）/视觉中国 on 500px








by 马洪伟（树影）/视觉中国 on 500px








by 马洪伟（树影）/视觉中国 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pazhou New CBD Under Construction - 建设中的琶洲商务区*








by Helen的旅行手记 on 500px








by Helen的旅行手记 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 周宗毅 on 500px








by 周宗毅 on 500px








by 周宗毅 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Haizhu Square at Guangzhou Old Downtown - 广州老城 海珠广场*








by pulitzergum on 500px








by pulitzergum on 500px








by pulitzergum on 500px








by pulitzergum on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Basic阿基 on 500px








by Basic阿基 on 500px








by Basic阿基 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 龍视界 on 500px








by 龍视界 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 皮卡丘皮丶 on 500px








by SEEKER｜Min铭皓 on 500px








by 皮卡丘皮丶 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Zhihui Industrial Park - 广州智汇Park*








by K·M on 500px








by K·M on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Simon Lau on 500px








by K·M on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Jackson on 500px








by Six_Guns on 500px








by Six_Guns  on 500px








by Six_Guns on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Cantonese Opera Museum - 广州 粤剧博物馆*








by K·M on 500px








by K·M on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by K·M on 500px








by K·M on 500px








by K·M on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nansha District - 南沙区*








by K·M on 500px








by K·M on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Canton Fair Complex - 广交会展馆*
Canton Fair is also known as China Import and Export Fair (中国进出口商品交易会) 








by Vivian on 500px








by Vivian on 500px








by Vivian on 500px








by Vivian on 500px








by Vivian on 500px








by Vivian on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Canton Fair Complex - 广交会展馆*
Canton Fair is also known as China Import and Export Fair (中国进出口商品交易会)
*







*
by Vivian on 500px
*







*
by Vivian on 500px








by Vivian on 500px








by Vivian on 500px








by Vivian on 500px
*







*
by Vivian on 500px








by Vivian on 500px








by Vivian on 500px








by Vivian on 500px
*







*
by Vivian on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 921  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 摄影师何子毅 on 500px








by Pxxxx_y7 on 500px








by JADENのꪶꪮꪰꪤꫀ📹📷🌇 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by zengqingzhao on 500px








by zengqingzhao on 500px








by zengqingzhao on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Ronner同学 on 500px








by Ronner同学 on 500px








by LZ©®™（街边摄影师） on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Gundams at Guangzhou Taikoo Hui - 广州太古汇 高达*








by Saria on 500px








by Saria on 500px








by Saria on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Luhu Park in Autumn - 广州麓湖秋景*








by 莫少卫 on 500px








by 莫少卫 on 500px








by 莫少卫 on 500px








by 莫少卫 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 158****7070 on 500px








by 158****7070 on 500px








by 158****7070 on 500px








by 158****7070 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Luhu Park - 麓湖公园*








by 莫少卫 on 500px








by 莫少卫 on 500px








by 莫少卫 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nansha District - 南沙区*








by 莫少卫 on 500px








by 莫少卫 on 500px








by 莫少卫 on 500px








by 莫少卫 on 500px








by 莫少卫 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 莫少卫 on 500px








by 莫少卫 on 500px








by 莫少卫 on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Guangzhou - 老广州*








by Mr.P on 500px








by Mr.P on 500px








by WINNCHJ on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 921 on 500px








by zengqingzhao  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by @Takeda on 500px








by @Takeda on 500px








by @Takeda on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by @Takeda on 500px








by @Takeda on 500px








by @Takeda on 500px








by @Takeda on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by pulitzergum on 500px








by pulitzergum on 500px








by pulitzergum on 500px








by pulitzergum on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by pulitzergum on 500px








by pulitzergum on 500px








by pulitzergum on 500px








by pulitzergum on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Pazhou New CBD Under Construction - 建设中的琶洲西区*








by pulitzergum on 500px








by pulitzergum on 500px








by pulitzergum on 500px








by pulitzergum on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by pulitzergum on 500px








by pulitzergum on 500px








by pulitzergum on 500px








by pulitzergum on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Guangzhou - 老广州*








by 何小胖 on 500px








by 何小胖 on 500px








by 何小胖 on 500px








by 何小胖 on 500px








by 何小胖 on 500px








by 何小胖 on 500px








by 何小胖 on 500px








by 裤子Kuzi on 500px








by 何小胖 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 贪才好摄 on 500px








by 贪才好摄 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 何小胖 on 500px 








by WEI HUANG on 500px








by Ho1den on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by K·M on 500px








by K·M on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by K·M on 500px








by K·M on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangzhou Old Downtown - 广州老城*








by 丛军 on 500px








by pulitzergum on 500px








by 坤丁 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Canton Fair Complex - 广交会展馆*
Canton Fair is also known as China Import and Export Fair (中国进出口商品交易会)








by 冰糖可乐 on 500px








by 冰糖可乐 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 南山大道 on 500px








by Oooo0 on 500px








by Oooo0 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Infinitus Plaza - 无极限广场*








by KingHo on 500px








by 淡少 Done on 500px








by 淡少 Done on 500px








by 淡少 Done on 500px








by 墨轩 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Lizhiwan (or Lychee Bay) Neighbourhood - 荔枝湾社区*
Liwan District








by 莫少卫 on 500px








by 莫少卫 on 500px








by 莫少卫 on 500px








by 莫少卫 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Trams in Guangzhou - 广州有轨电车*








by 莫少卫 on 500px








by 莫少卫 on 500px








by 莫少卫 on 500px

​


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-8



Yide Road, Yuexiu District



















Jietai Plaza



















West Gate Area


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-8


West Gate Plaza




















Guangfu North


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 求实 from gaoloumi 2022-8


Huadi Bay Central City Urban Plan Model





















YongqingFang


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 莫少卫 on 500px








by Ealam on 500px
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by tbklz on 500px








by K·M on 500px


​


----------

